# Makaira vs Cedros



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Would yall rather an Okuma makaira with two speeds 4.7:1/2.1:1 or a Cedros with 6.2:1. To jig with in the gulf. It would be a 10 size with 350-400 yards of 65lb braid and very short Top shot. If I only got 350 yards on there would it still be enough capacity? 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Other option would be go cheap and get a saltist 35 or 40.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Cedros*

Hey, I only have the knowledge of the Cedros. I think I paid like 140 for the reel. I was extremely impressed with the reel. I have pulled in several AJ's with that reel and still going strong. I like it a lot and would not hesitate to get a few more when the time comes. Rock solid IMO.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

What size and star or lever drag? How did you spool it? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Spin Reel*

Sorry for the confusion... I have the CJ-80. It's the spinning reel. :rotfl:


----------

